
Bitcoin Gains Correlate with Tether Issuance, Researcher Says - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-03/bitcoin-gains-correlate-with-tether-issuance-researcher-says
======
Fjolsvith
Can you say, "Insider trading?"

